# PSE Ghost ?



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

The PSE Ghost ILF hunting takedown bow seems to have been discontinued, but it is still sometimes available. There does not seem to be anything quite like it. Anyone have that bow? How do you like it.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

What particularly do you like about it?

Lancaster sells some ILF wood risers under the Tradtech brand, I believe.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

For instance...

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/tradtech-pinnacle-ii-traditional-bow-package.html?cmp=cel&trigger=ac


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Barneyslayer: The Tradtech Pinnacle is not available any longer.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Bummer, sorry, I didn't check more thoroughly 

Are the other ILF risers out of budget?

I haven't shot a ghost, but I fiddled with one. I liked the grip and the feel of the draw, but in terms of materials and build quality, it seemed like you more or less got what you paid for. 

It seemed like a decent bow.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

For budget reasons just now, I would prefer to try to keep the cost low. I would like to end up with a 62" or 64" bow, maybe a fairly short ILF riser and medium or long limbs. I can still pick up a PSE Ghost even though it seems to have been discontinued, but I don't have much information about the stability and shootability of the bow. The few reports I do have about that are very encouraging. Greatree apparently makes the same bow in a 64" length and calls it an X-Cursion; but I cannot find it for sale anywhere.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

If it were me, unless you have a heavy preference for wood, I'd opt for a cheap, used metal ILF riser, and basic limbs, tradtech, samick, SF...


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

I have one, quality seems decent for the price. I have not shot it though and kind of regret buying it for that reason lol it was very reasonable, $250 on eBay. 
PM sent


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

i just got one yesterday, I was blown away with the accuracy of it. Been shooting longbows for the last few years. Super quiet with a set of cat whiskers on it.

Only problem is, from what they told me is u cant adjust the weight, I got it from EBAY and called the shop selling them and was told you can't adjust it they had some bows break.

So thats about it, but in 1hour, I was shooting better with it as with a longbow I have shot for 1 year

I got a 40lber, Its a stiff 40.

Its not a custom bow craftsmanship wise, but for 250.00 bucks you cant beat it.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

the shop that sells them will see you the riser only I am pretty sure if you wanted longer limbs from say tradtech

Hi-tech archery in Cali


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

20 yards after about 10 arrows no real tuning just set nock point at 5/8 thru on whiskers and shoot 600 spine gold tip trads with 150 grain points 

Bow is quiet for a recurve


----------

